# If you ever had a T3 UPTAKE test, read this.



## chopper

Im looking to end a recent controversy about the T3 Uptake Test.

If you have EVER had this test and wrote down your score, please post it below.

Im trying to find out for sure if a high T3 Uptake means hyper or hypo. I've found so much conflicting information. Im looking for some labs to compare to. Ideally, you are classic hypo or hyper and not on meds but we'll take any numbers here.

When posting your score, please put the score, the reference range, if you were hypo, hyper or normal at the time and if you were on meds and any other supporting info, like Free T4, Free T4, Total T3 and T4 and TSH at the time of the draw if you know it.

Thanks!

12/2010

Thyroxine (T4) 3.1 4.5-12.0 ug/dL *LOW*

T3 Uptake Note: Range 24-39 % 
Verified by repeat analysis

T3 UPTAKE = >50.0 *HIGH
* 
Free Thyroxine Index UPTCAL 
Unable to calculate result since non-numeric result obtained for component test.

TSH004264 16.45 0.450-4.500 uIU/mL *HIGH*

Triiodothyronine,Free,Serum 3 2.0-4.4 pg/mL

T4,Free(Direct) 0.76 0.82-1.77 ng/dL *LOW*


----------



## mememe

3/9/10
T3 uptake 23 (24-39%) *low*
T4 14.4 (4.5-12.0 ug/dL) *high*
TSH 1.730 (0.450-4.500 uIU/mL)
Free thyroxine index 3.3 (1.2-4.9)
TPO Ab 304 (0-34 IU/mL) *high*
antithyroglobulin Ab 28 (0-40 IU/mL)

4/13/10
T3 uptake 22 (24-39%) *low*
T4 14.1 (4.5-12.0 ug/dL) *high*
TSH 1.090 (0.450-4.500 uIU/mL)
free thyrxine index 3.1 (1.2-4.9)
TSI 92 (0-139%)
FT4 1.38 (0.82-1.77 ng/dL)
TPO Ab 374 (0-34 IU/mL) *high*
*also on same date, ultrasound which revealed multinodular goiter.

Hope this helps somehow. Never have been on thyroid meds.


----------



## chopper

Thanks for that. With the limited data, it appears there is an inverse relation between Total T4 and T3 Uptake.

Hyper = Low T3 Uptake in your case.
Hypo = High T3 Uptake in my case.

The reverse is supposed to be true according to what I've read.


----------



## hypothroid1983

Hello,
I have a similar issue : all other lab investigations is conclusive of hypothyroidism (mildly increase in TSH, low t4, and positive TPO ab ) but my t3 uptake seems high. I find it confusing because high t3 uptake usually indicates hyperthyroidism. Where you able to find out why this happens?

here are my results:
- TSH: 3.060 (0.450-4.500)
- Thyroxine (t4): 4.5 (4.5-12)
- T3 uptake: 38 (24-39)
- Free thyroxine index: 1.7 (1.2-4.9)
- TPO: 183 (0-34)


----------



## Andros

hypothroid1983 said:


> Hello,
> I have a similar issue : all other lab investigations is conclusive of hypothyroidism (mildly increase in TSH, low t4, and positive TPO ab ) but my t3 uptake seems high. I find it confusing because high t3 uptake usually indicates hyperthyroidism. Where you able to find out why this happens?
> 
> here are my results:
> - TSH: 3.060 (0.450-4.500)
> - Thyroxine (t4): 4.5 (4.5-12)
> - T3 uptake: 38 (24-39)
> - Free thyroxine index: 1.7 (1.2-4.9)
> - TPO: 183 (0-34)


Antibodies to the receptor sites re binding, blocking and stimulating. That is what the T3 Uptake can be very useful at times. It kind of says what is going on behind closed doors if you will.

You probably have Trab.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583


----------



## sleepylady

Can you elaborate Andros?


----------



## Andros

sleepylady said:


> Can you elaborate Andros?


http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=8024

Please scroll down to post #8


----------

